# hypersexual behavior puppy



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Had or have?
It's not sexual just typical puppy behavior. You can redirect the pup when it's happening to encourage a different type of play and prevent it from becoming habitual. The running around is also perfectly normal, a lot of people call it the zoomies. Just playing and burning off excess energy and excitement. Other than that, welcome to the forum and we'd love to see pictures. Also you can do a search here for humping and zoomies and see a lot more responses.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Very normal puppy behavior and humping is not sexual. 
But your puppy needs more exercise and play time than just that one walk and being left alone for so long. Can your sister take him for a walk when she comes to feed him?


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

This is a dominating behavior, normal and typical. After he is older, 6months or so, have him neutered this may help as he matures.....this will lesson the amount of hormones that adds to his desire to be dominate....


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Neutering has nothing to do with stopping a dog from humping. I have seen more early neutered dogs hump than intact males. And I have seen more neutered dogs being dominant than intact males.


----------



## Hisho (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks all for your useful information, Since it's normal behavior so there is nothing to worry about. and yes i need to exercise him more i know and ill try.
But I am against neutering my dog even if it has some advantages i fell that it is not fair and don't need to do it. Again thank u all


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

cgriffin said:


> Neutering has nothing to do with stopping a dog from humping. I have seen more early neutered dogs hump than intact males. And I have seen more neutered dogs being dominant than intact males.


What one 'sees' and what is fact are not always the same. The facts as I know them are ... A male dog that has dominating behaviors can be improved by neutering. It is not a cure all, but does help in some cases. In my male Golden, it helped to a great degree as my vet had hoped it would. But we were told that it may not always resolve the behavior.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Hisho, 
Welcome to the forum! Puppies are so energetic and zoomies are normal Like other posts mentioned, they need lots of play time and exercise to burn that energy and that includes socializing safely. 
What are you referring to when you say that you don't feel it is fair to neuter him?


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

goldlover68 said:


> What one 'sees' and what is fact are not always the same. The facts as I know them are ... A male dog that has dominating behaviors can be improved by neutering. It is not a cure all, but does help in some cases. In my male Golden, it helped to a great degree as my vet had hoped it would. But we were told that it may not always resolve the behavior.


Max was neutered at six months and at six years, he's still a humpin fool. 
He's also the least dominant dog you could ever meet.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

goldlover68 said:


> What one 'sees' and what is fact are not always the same. The facts as I know them are ... A male dog that has dominating behaviors can be improved by neutering. It is not a cure all, but does help in some cases. In my male Golden, it helped to a great degree as my vet had hoped it would. But we were told that it may not always resolve the behavior.


Humping is most often a behavior exhibited by an overly excited dog/puppy who is expressing that excitement by humping. It very seldom has anything to do with dominance or sexuality. Dogs who hump because they are excited are not going to change that behavior because they are neutered because it has nothing to do with being sexual.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

fostermom said:


> Humping is most often a behavior exhibited by an overly excited dog/puppy who is expressing that excitement by humping. It very seldom has anything to do with dominance or sexuality. Dogs who hump because they are excited are not going to change that behavior because they are neutered because it has nothing to do with being sexual.


I said nothing about sexual, I said hormonal....completely different. If you READ my last comment you will notice I said that having the dog fixed, will not always solve the behavior. But, in fact, based on my experience with my dogs and with what my vet told me, sometimes this does change the behavior! 

So you must disagree with my actual experience with 2 males and my vet...?


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Normal. When Thor was little he hunched things a lot lol. Bears. Pillows. Blankets. It was silly. It was more like energy he was getting out and didn't know how so he just swiveled his hips lol. He has not done this in months. He's now 61/2 months old. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Shellbug said:


> Normal. When Thor was little he hunched things a lot lol. Bears. Pillows. Blankets. It was silly. It was more like energy he was getting out and didn't know how so he just swiveled his hips lol. He has not done this in months. He's now 61/2 months old.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 He was just a twerkin fool!


----------

